# Jackson Kayak Super Sale



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

This is a national sale going on with up to $200 off any in-stock Jackson whitewater kayak. 

And as usual, buy any new kayak from 4CRS and receive 15% off the rest of your order (excluding additional boats/boards).


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is the update as to what is in stock as of today. Great deals on great boats. 
Jackson Kayak


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Incorrect inventory on websites*

FYI - Call before ordering online from either shop: 

Four Corners for the last two days had two Jackson Kayaks listed on their website at the $200 off retail - and when I called to place an order they could not find either kayak boats and turns out they never had them in stock, and even if they did were not offering the $200 discount on the two kayaks (Little Hero/SideKick) - all due to a "glitch" in their inventory system. 

At least Four Corners has their "glithy" website tied to their inventory....
CKS shows the correct prices but based on the website you'd never know they don't have certain boats in stock until after you place the order and later get a call stating it's going to take a couple weeks to arrive - why - oh yea, they don't have it in stock and didn't bother to tell you that until after you already ordered (GOTCHA). For whatever reason (and plenty of excuses) their website and inventory are NOT connected......(per CKS Customer Service on 8/29) 

End rant.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. CKS took the time to update what is available ( current inventory ) for the JK Super Sale for every JK kayak item. Please take a quick look at this link and let us know which ones we are missing. You can see that each JK boat only shows what is in stock. These changes were made on 8-26-11, the day the sale started. Any additional feedback is always welcome for we always learn from it. 

Jackson Kayak


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Clarification: The Super Sale kayaks do seem to be updated. My beef that the non sale JK kayaks listed on the CKS website are not tied to current store/warehouse inventory - but a customer has no way of knowing that based on the website. 
Yesterday I was minutes away from driving down to CKS to have my son dry fit the Jackson SideKick and pick out the color he wanted (3 options on the website). Fortunately I called to verify and found out that CKS does not have the kayak in stock currently, nor do they have any plans to stock it this year. 
How would someone know that without calling? It's not a new release and it's not a custom order - so I'm not willing to wait a few weeks to have it delivered. I would not have known that without calling. 
CKS is one of the biggest (and best?) online retailers for WW kayaks and gear. It's odd that CKS either cannot or simply chooses not to connect their website to current inventory when a lot of smaller shops with an online presence do so.


----------

